# What size nest box?



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am moving three females outside to a shed that was just built today. They will be stay warm boxes as only one hen lays eggs. Each is in in a 5 ft by 2 ft by 3 ft flight cage. We have leftover lumber so want to make a box for each. One bird is large, one is medium sized, and one small for a pigeon. All are adults. Any Suggestions? Eventually we may remove the cages and just let them be free in the shed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't matter what size they are, a nest box needs to be big enough to stand in and move around in. They may not use the boxes since they are not pairs. A box 16 X 16 square is a pretty good size for most. Not like you are breeding.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you. Will try to make some boxes they can stand up in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you meaning to put in the shed, like a loft, or to put in the cages?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Because we have to get this done very soon due to my lung problems, am going to put the three pigeons outside in their flight cages along with the scrub jay in his cage. Later will consider letting them loose in the shed like a loft once they have acclimated. The scrub jay cannot ever be loose with them as he could hurt them so he will probably have to stay in his cage as he is not releasable. The pigeons still don't want to be in the same cage as they fight so for now plan to first just try moving them outside in individual large flight cages so I can monitor their health, appetite, poop, etc individually. Plus first we have to insulate and seal the wood so it doesn't outgas, and put a fan and heater., then move the cages and birds outside. I have a half respirator and will get a tyvex suit or just wear certain clothes and put them directly in the washer. It is exciting and scary. Then we can try to get all the feathers, scuff, and poop,out of the house so I don't have to be sick permanently I hope. Want to put some type of best boxes so the birds can feel safe and warm. Later may try rigging up some screening or something so they can be loose in the shed. Will permanently seal one door shut. The shed has windows and vents. It is still alternately hot and cold here so am worried about how the birds will do as they are pretty spoiled and used to a constant house temperature. I hate stressing them but will not be around long if I don't do something. I hope to put a chair outside so I can sit with them, caged or loose, but think they will think I look odd. The scrub jaybalreadybtreats me differently because I wear a mask.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Single birds may not go in nest boxes. If they're in cages, don't think they need actual boxes.


----------

